# Big Foot Lessers



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

Anybody got any info on these decoys. Price, Pictures, Date????


----------



## beakbreakers (Apr 24, 2010)

i think cabelas is the only ones that will carry them this fall. they do look nice though!

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

The feet on them are just as big as the decoy...I'm not a fan.


----------



## hoss711 (Dec 27, 2009)

The reason the feet are so big is to keep them stable in windly conditions. I think they look ok but don't like the price for a lesser decoy.


----------



## richrob (Apr 4, 2010)

Lifesized, not lesser. Cabelas had them for $129/6 not that long ago.


----------



## beakbreakers (Apr 24, 2010)

greatwhitehunter3 said:


> The feet on them are just as big as the decoy...I'm not a fan.


if i remember reading right the feet are interchangeable with the standard size bigfoots. they do look a bit big on them though


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

I think you're talking about the Big Foot Lifesize B2's that just came out about a week and a half ago? They are a Cabela's exclusive item right now and they run $159.99 for six. They (Cabela's) just put out a promo for $20.00 off the purchase of $150.00 or more, so now you can get em for what I consider to be what they should cost normally, $139.99 for six.


----------



## DD_lessers (Sep 26, 2011)

hoss711 said:


> The reason the feet are so big is to keep them stable in windly conditions. I think they look ok but don't like the price for a lesser decoy.


i thought that the price is awesome $120 for 6 thats good


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes these are the same feet as the original big foots

These B2 decoys are the same size as avery and zink full body decoys, not lesser size

They were just on sale for 120 per six but are back up to 140, With a coupon a guy can still get a good deal.



beakbreakers said:


> greatwhitehunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > The feet on them are just as big as the decoy...I'm not a fan.
> ...


----------



## canes1123 (Aug 27, 2011)

How is the paint holding up?


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

I haul b2s using the "stack method" The paint is fine and holds up decent, but not as well as the originals imo. For the money they are really well made decoys.


----------



## canes1123 (Aug 27, 2011)

sounds good, thanks Myles.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

I put a pillow case around each deek and mine look as good as new! All my originals have a sock over their heads.


----------



## xTrMWtRFwLr (Jul 28, 2009)

I just purchased 6 dozen of the B2's two months ago and have hunted them pretty hard in our early season. We normally just do the throw and staking method in the trailer and so far they are holding up pretty damn good. The only complaint that I have so far is the heads seem to fall off pretty damn easy. We might just end up using an epoxy compound to glue them on so they wont fall off. The paint on the bodies are great no sign of any wear at all on them. To compare them to any other FB decoy I would say they are the same size as the GHG Progrades and Hunter Series decs. They are a little bigger then the lessers made by GHG. The one thing that I like most about them is I dont have to worry about stakes and bagging them after every hunt, just throw and stack and your on your way. :beer:


----------

